# Kochkunst auf 275 aber alles grau - Was nun?



## bibi81 (18. Juni 2008)

Wie das Thema schon sagt, habe ich jetzt bis 275 geskillt. Nun sind aber alle Rezepte grau. Womit kann ich jetzt bis 285 skillen, um die Quest in Silithus annehmen zu können?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Monsteromelett und zartes Wolfssteak hab ich gemacht.


----------



## Skurilla (18. Juni 2008)

bibi81 schrieb:


> Wie das Thema schon sagt, habe ich jetzt bis 275 geskillt. Nun sind aber alle Rezepte grau. Womit kann ich jetzt bis 285 skillen, um die Quest in Silithus annehmen zu können?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub, da gibt es ein Rezept mit Bären im Teufelswald ... wurde zur überbrückung zum Skill 300 eingeführt. Bin mir aber nich ganz sicher.

so long

Sku


----------



## Thoryia (18. Juni 2008)

Schau mal hier bei Rezepte und da unter Kochen, da siehst Du ALLE die es gibt.


----------



## Miss Nyckita (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 

hatte da ein ähnliches Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis zur 300 kommt man fast nur mit Fischrezepten. Siehe Datenbank - Klick mich! 

War dann im AH und hab mir den Machtfisch (Rezept+Mats) besorgt.
Ein Gildenkollege (Krieger) hat sich drüber gefreut!

Viel Spaß
Miss Nyckita


----------



## Churchak (18. Juni 2008)

seit 2.4 gibts im teufelswald auch nicht angler rezepte um auf 300 zu kommen


----------



## cM2003 (18. Juni 2008)

Geh nach Silithus, dort hat die Gasthauswirtindingsitussi eine Quest bei der du ein Buch finden musst. Im Anschluss bekommst du eine weitere Quest in der du Sandwurmfleisch sammeln musst und kochen. Und somit haste deinen Skill um nach oben zu kommen.

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=8307 Das ist die Quest
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=20452 Das musst und kannst du dann herstellen.

-edit-
Sehe gerade, dass du wohl schon nen Skill von 285 brauchst... Ich weiß gar net mehr wie ich es geskilled hab, aber das war auf jedenfall mein Weg ab 286 oder so...
Geht es vielleicht mit dem Monsterommelett aus Tanaris? Auch eine Quest...

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=6610 QUEST
Das Rezept für das Monsteromlett wird verkauft: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=16110


----------



## bibi81 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich dank euch für die ganzen Tipss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe jetzt RecipeRadar installiert und auch ein Rezept gefunden, das mich wohl weiterbringt. -> klick <-
Glücklicherweise habe ich Angeln schon auf 325 und es ist für mich kein Problem, das auch noch hochzuskillen, weil es mir Spaß macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Somit werd ich diesen Fisch auch noch fangen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (19. Juni 2008)

bibi81 schrieb:


> Ich dank euch für die ganzen Tipss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die dinger hab ich damals auch wie doof geangelt. das geht ganz gut in den Pessis (an dem Fluss der die westlichen von den östlichen Trennt. Aber zeit musste schon mitbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kraxel mittlerweile beim angelskill von 358 oder so rum....das schnarcht echt an. Aber in der letzten zeit hatte ich schon ein paar Wasserpartikel dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

